# لاتقل ابانا الذى في السموات!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## اريو (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*صلاة ( ابانا )*

لا تقل ؛ ابانا ، ان لم تتصرف يوميا كابن لله
لا تقل ؛ الذي في السماوات ، ان كنت تفكر فقط بالارضيات
لا تقل ؛ ليتقدس اسمك ، ان لم تكن تحترم اسم الله
لا تقل ؛ ليات ملكوتك ، ان كنت تخلط بين الملكوت والمال
لا تقل ؛ لتكن مشيئتك ، ان لم تقبل مشيئة الله في وقت الالم
لا تقل ؛ اعطنا خبزنا كفاف يومنا ، ان لم تكن تفكر بالفقراء
لا تقل ؛ واغفرلنا خطايانا ، ان كنت حاقدا على اخيك
لا تقل ؛ كما نحن ايضا نغفر لمن اخطاء الينا ، ان كنت انانيا
لا تقل ؛ ولا تدخلنا في التجارب ، ان كنت مستمر بالخطيئه
لا تقل ؛ بل نجنا من الشرير ، ان لم تاخذ موقفا من الشر 
لا تقل ؛ امين ، ان لم تطبق صلاة ابانا بجديه:94:


----------



## Ramzi (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة ( ابانا )*

فعلا يا اريو
يجب ان نكون كما نقول في صلاه ابانا
اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## ماريان مرمر (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة ( ابانا )*

لازم نعمل بما نقول


----------



## أرزنا (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة ( ابانا )*

سلام المسيح:

فعلا ما قلته في صلاتك هو حق وصح

فاصلاة الأبانا إمّا نصليها بصدق وإمّا بالكذب
فأنا أول ما أراه فيها هو الدعوة الى الصدق مع الله


----------



## happy angel (20 فبراير 2009)

*

*لا تقل: ابانا/ ان لم تتصرف يوميا كابن الله

*لاتقل: الذى في السموات/ ان كنت تفكر فقط الارضيات

*لا تقل: ليتقدس اسمك/ ان لم تكن تحترم اسم الله

*لا تقل:ليات ملكوتك/ ان كنت تخلط بين الملكوت والمال

*لاتقل: لتكن مشيئتك/ان لم تقبل مشيئة الله في وقت الالم

*لاتقل: اعطنا خبزنا كفافنا يومنا/ ان لم تفكر في الفقراء

*لاتقل: واغفر لنا خطايانا/ ان كنت كنت حاقدا علي اخيك

*لاتقل: كما نحن نغفر لمن اخطا الينا/ ان كنت انانيا

*لاتقل: ولا تدخلنا في التجارب/ ان كنت مستمر بالخطيئة

*لاتقل: بل نجنا من الشرير/ ان لم تاخذ موقفا من الشر 

*لاتقل: امين / ان لم تطبق صلاة ابانا بجديه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل اووووووى يا هابى ​ 
ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2009)

هابي

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااا 

شكراااااااا على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## amselim (21 فبراير 2009)

بَلْ نَظِيرَ الْقُدُّوسِ الَّذِي دَعَاكُمْ، كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا قِدِّيسِينَ فِي كُلِّ سِيرَةٍ.

بغي لحياتنا أن تتبع خلق القدوس الذي دعانا، عوضا عن تمثلنا بالعالم الفاجر، بأساليبه وبأزيائه. فنحن نكون أتقياء عندما نتشبّه بالله؛ والله قدّوس في كل طُرقه. ونحن، إن أردنا أن نكون مشابهين له، نحتاج إلى أن نكون قدّيسين في كل ما نفعل ونقول. ففي هذه الحياة، لن يتسنّى لنا أبدًا أن نبلغ درجة قداسته عينها، لكن يجب أن نكون قدّيسين لأنه هو كذلك.


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جميييييييييل اووووووووي

مرسيه لحضرتك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## rana1981 (21 فبراير 2009)

*موضوعك اكثر من مميز​*


----------



## مورا بنت الملك (23 فبراير 2009)

الرب يباركك موضوع رائع
 جداااااااااااا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 مارس 2009)

*أقوال جميلة
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (4 أبريل 2009)

*لأتقل ابانا الذى فى السموات*

لأتقل ابانا الذى فى السمواتلا تقل . ابانا/ ان لم تتصرف يوميا كابن الله

لا تقل. الذى فى السموات/ ان كنت تفكر فقط فى الارضيات

لا تقل .ليتقدس اسمك/ ان لم تكن تحترم اسم الله

لا تقل. ليأت ملكوتك/ ان كنت تخلط بين الملكوت والمال

لا تقل .لتكن مشيئتك/ ان لم تقبل مشيئته الله وقت الألم

لا تقل . خبزنا كفافنا اعطنا اليوم/ ان لم تفكر بالفقراء

لا تقل . واغفر لنا خطايانا/ان كنت حاقداً على اخيك

لا تقل .كما نغفر نحن ايضا للمذنبين الينا/ ان كنت انانياً

لا تقل. ولا تدخلنا فى تجربه/ان كنت مستمر فى الخطيه

لا تقل. بل نجنا من الشرير/ ان لم تاخذ موقفا من الشر
لا تقل .امين/ان لم تطبق الصلاه بجديه


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: لأتقل ابانا الذى فى السموات*


نيرمن


شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ميرنا (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: لأتقل ابانا الذى فى السموات*

*انا فعلا بفكر كتير فى الكلام دا انا بكرر كتير من غير مفكر لدرجة انى فى مرة وقفت عند كلمة اغفر لنا ذنوبنا زى بنغفر اللى بيسيئو لينا طاب انا احيانا مش بغفر يبقى اطلب غفران ازاى *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: لأتقل ابانا الذى فى السموات*

موضوع هام جدا 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: لأتقل ابانا الذى فى السموات*

شكرا جدا جدا لمروركم الجمييييييييييل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## روماني زكريا (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*لا تقل*

لاتقل: ابانا / إن لم تتصرف يوميا كابن الله
لاتقل: الذي في السموات /ان كنت تفكر فقط بالارضيات

لاتقل :ليتقدس اسمك / ان لم تكن تحترم اسم الله

لاتقل : ليات ملكوتك / ان كنت تخلط بين الملكوت والمال

لاتقل : لتكن مشيئتك / ان لم تقبل مشيئة الله في وقت الالم

لاتقل :اعطنا خبزنا كفافنا يومنا / ان لم تفكر بالفقراء

لاتقل : واغفر لنا خطايانا / ان كنت حاقدا على اخيك

لاتقل : كما نحن نغفر لمن اخطا الينا / ان كنت انانيا

لاتقل : ولاتدخلنا في التجارب / ان كنت مستمر بالخطيئة

لاتقل : بل نجنا من الشرير / ان لم تاخذ موقفا من الشر

لاتقل : آمين / ام لم تطبق صلاة ابنا بجدية....

​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: لا تقل*

 
شكرا جدا
جميل جدا جدا جدا
سلام المسيح


----------



## amselim (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: لا تقل*

لن اقول

الا

كلمات الشكر و التقدير للدخول الى العمق فى صلاة يرددها الكثيرين دون الوقوف امام هذة المعانى الرفيعة جدا
و لا نكرم الرب بالشفتين فقط و قلوبنا مبتعدة عنة بعيدا كما اوضحت

الرب يباركك​


----------



## روماني زكريا (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: لا تقل*

شكرا لمروركم الجميل ​


----------



## Coptic Man (5 أكتوبر 2010)

الله بجد موضوع جميل 

واديتلنا معاني جميلة لصلاتنا اليومية

ربنا يباركك يا امي الحبيب وشكرا عالموضوع الجميل


----------

